# Bacon Grease?



## fishawn (Aug 1, 2009)

Had to cook 4 lb's of bacon for a big salad we are bringing to a family wedding. Out of 4 lb's of bacon I microwaved, I got a 16 oz Oyster jar full of Bacon grease. I have never used, or saved the stuff before, but thought I would this time & see what (if anything) anyone used it for? And or any suggestions?


----------



## bluefrog (Aug 1, 2009)

Use it as you would oil for pan frying.  It's great for frying okra... add it to greens when cookig; collards, kale, mustard greens etc.


----------



## bigsteve (Aug 1, 2009)

It's super tasty to fry your morning eggs in it.  But don't lose your head and start doing it all the time.


----------



## fire it up (Aug 1, 2009)

Like bluefrog said, just use as you would use butter or oil.
Also great to use in a roux.  Makes fora GREAT base flavor in sausage gravy.

*Just found a recipe for a sort of corn bread, cheddar and bacon pancakes that is probably really tasty.
http://vanillakitchen.blogspot.com/2...-pancakes.html

Bacon butter...
http://www.indigo.org/food/stash/baconbut.html


----------



## fishawn (Aug 1, 2009)

Is bacon grease used for "seasoning" cast iron pans?


----------



## bbq engineer (Aug 1, 2009)

In my youth, I basically spent summers on my grandpa's farm, helping with the farm chores, throwing bales, playing from dawn to dusk, etc., etc. One thing that my grandpa did was use bacon grease to cook popcorn...(I hear cardiologists gasping from here), you might give it a try. It adds a fantastic flavor to popcorn!


----------



## eman (Aug 1, 2009)

I put it in a jar and when i get ready to cook lima beens ,Field peas , Greens  i add a tblsp or two of bacon grease


----------



## meat hunter (Aug 1, 2009)

When I was a kid, I remember my grandmother had a can on top of the stove with a screen in it. She would dump the bacon grease in it and use it every time she fried something up. There is no equal when cooking eggs sunny side up. BBQ, the popcorn things sound great. My heart cant wait for that one LOL.


----------



## rivet (Aug 1, 2009)

If you run a garden, there is nothing better than fresh green beans with onion and a dollop of bacon grease for flavor!


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 1, 2009)

We keep bacon grease for everything we cook in the skillet eggs are great vegis are the bomb and just adds flavor. Now it mite clogg my artiery but I'm sure I take a pill for that. Bacon Fat GOOD


----------



## meat hunter (Aug 1, 2009)

Clog your arteries? If man were not meant to eat bacon grease, then the good lord would not have made it taste sooooooo goooooood. 
(Homer Simpson-----> Hmmmmm, Baaaacon grease. mmmmmm


----------



## mph (Aug 1, 2009)

1 T bacon oil
1 T sugar
1/2 t salt
1/4 t pepper
1/2 head shredded cabbage

   Saute it up in a pan and you'll have some wonderful fried cabbage. Very tasty.


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 2, 2009)

When I was a kid growing up, everyone used bacon grease to fry food in.  It had more flavor than the store bought stuff.  As Emeril says, *"Pork Fat Rules"*.*





**




**




*


----------



## Dutch (Aug 3, 2009)

Try as I might to get me some bacon grease saved up, Ma Dutch comes along and browns up some hamburger and then pours off the hambuger fat into my bacon grease jar. Sometimes a feller just can't win~


----------



## trashcan (Aug 3, 2009)

It's the ONLY thing I use for seasoning cast iron. Also, you could probably add it to just about anything repulsive and magically it would taste awesome.


----------



## roadrunr (Aug 3, 2009)

Yep, I use it to  season my dutch oven, skillets, grates on my pit. Also like to fry homemade canadian bacon in it.


----------

